# Connecting MTH RealTrax ??



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

I received my 105 track pieces of MTH RealTrax for my 7 x 9 layout last week and I started the wood working on the layout bench. In looking ahead I attempted to snap together a few pieces of the track. Once together the track is much more secure than the old Lionel tubular track but getting the two ends of pieces of RealTrax to connect is tough! I must be doing something wrong (??).

Can someone go through the motions of connecting the track together in detail? What do you align first? Do you start on one side and roll the tracks together or just push both side in at once or ?????? On what part of the track do you start the insertion process? The tabs, the alignment pins or ??

Anyone got the process down pat?

This will be a one time setup (read permanent) if that makes any difference. Some have said it gets easier with multiple connecting and dis-connecting but this will only be done once in my lifetime (at least that is the plan that is pretty firm). We also have a separate XMAS layout on the floor around the family XMAS tree that will be setup and taken down year after year but it is not part of my permanent layout.

Thanks for any help that anyone might be able to give.

LDBennett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't use RealTrax, but I believe you have to hold them at an angle first to snap them together, they're not like Fastrack. There were instructions somewhere, but I can't find them now...


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have some realtrax. Some slips together with ease and some you would swear it does not fit but it does with enough pressure. I have some that separate if you pick it up and some that is hard to separate. The electrical connection has never been a problem. Don


----------



## Wabashbud (Jun 25, 2010)

I use Real Trax around my Christmas tree each year and love it. It's quiet and stays together and easy to clean. The trick is understanding how the tabs fit together and then holding the pieces at an angle to each other pushing them together. Some times it takes several tries but eventually you'll get the idea. The hardest part is connecting the last piece of the loop - I still cuss at that chore. Finally, when it's time to take your layout apart, inspect each electrical contact after you have it separated and straighten any of the copper connectors that have been bent out of alignment. I've been doing this for about six years and my track continues to satisfy me.

Bud


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I have it under my tree as well, but I have a board that the the track is screwed down on and painted white and then fake snow on it. Tree sits in middle. I stand up the board in a back unused bedroom throughout the year. But I like the look of it and plan to use it on our expansion on an elevated separate line.


----------

